# Bulkhead question



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

Planning on getting a tank with built-in overflow and 2" drilled bottom and I was wondering if I can connect a 2" bulkhead to a different size hose (maybe a 1" fluval fx5 hose). So in other words are there adapters for these bulkheads to fit other size hoses? Thanks in advance.

Cheers,

Philip


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

you are wanting to use a canister filter instead of a sump?

I don't think that would work or even be advisable.

My reasoning is with an over flow, the only pressure draining is gravity which I believe would be a lower flow than the canister filter. 2 inches gives lots of flow for gravity, but changing that to 1 inch sounds like trouble with lower flow. 

The main problem that comes to mind is, with a sump system, any evaporation which causes the water level to drop happens in the sump, the tank never goes lower than the over flow unless the sump is dry.

If there is no sump to hold extra water, your filter will run dry as soon as the water evaporates enough to bring the level below the over flow and will destroy the canister filter

So basically you can't get there from here.


----------



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

I mean to use the drilled hole for the inflow so it'll be a long time until the filter starts running dry. (evaporation has to be equivalent to the volume of the built-in overflow box since the canister is constantly putting water back into the tank the level in the overflow box will just slowly drop due to evaporation. Posted a vid illustrating what I plan to do, this guy explains it a lot better than me haha.


----------



## balutpenoy2oy (Feb 17, 2011)

Philip where do you plan to get the buckhead fittings ? Planning to make a project


----------



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

Gonna try local fish and hardware stores, if not I don't mind getting it shipped. Contacted a a few marine/reef suppliers to see if they have any input.


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

That should work, just make sure you don't make the in flow smaller than the fx5 hoses and all should be good

Interesting idea. I wouldn't plan a new tank purchase that way but if you have a tank with over flow already, it works


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Ken @SeaUMarine may carry 2" bulkheads otherwise it's a trip to NAFB. You will need a reducing bushing that you will have to get @Thora which is a 5min drive from NAFB. They'll have the slip-barb fitting for the hose. If they don't have the reducer bushing on socket, you will have to get the FPT threaded and MPT threaded-barbed fitting.

Put an ATO in the overflow box too .

HTH


----------



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

wtac said:


> Ken @SeaUMarine may carry 2" bulkheads otherwise it's a trip to NAFB. You will need a reducing bushing that you will have to get @Thora which is a 5min drive from NAFB. They'll have the slip-barb fitting for the hose. If they don't have the reducer bushing on socket, you will have to get the FPT threaded and MPT threaded-barbed fitting.
> 
> Put an ATO in the overflow box too .
> 
> HTH


Super helpful post, finally know the names of the parts I need  , gonna make my search that much easier.

Cheers


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

+1 on the ATO. Evaporation will will be a tricky part of this. What's the volume of the overflow? 1/4 gallon? Less? My 55 Gallon evaporates at least a gallon a day....


----------



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

Volume of the overflow is pretty huge, a few gallons atleast. It's a 150 gallon tank but ya I will definitely look into the ATO.


----------

